# Help! Stains In Bathroom Sink



## swanny007 (May 24, 2009)

So here's the deal. We have a 2008 25RSS, great trailer... problem is the bathroom sink has some stains in it, I believe from toothpaste being spit into it, without it being rinsed well. Some toothpastes have all sorts of teeth-whitening stuff and other good chemicals in there.

So, see attached for the photos. The weird part is the stains show up when the sink is dry, but when you run some water in the sink, the stains virtually disappear.

So dry sink = stains. Wet sink = no stains (apparent).

Since the stains disappear when wet I'm thinking that the stain is not penetrated all the way through the plastic material. I've tried scrubbing and it won't come off at all. I'm afraid to use any "heavy duty" cleaner because there are all sorts of warnings of using abrasives on the plastic areas on the camper.

So....
1. Has anyone else had this happen?
2. What can I try to do to remove the stains... aside from replacement?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

This looks to be the same finish that our dinette table has. Be careful about what you use on it. Our table has been loosing the finish in spots from just aggressive rubbing with a damp cloth. I don't know how well it will work, but so far we've had good luck cleaning just about anything using a magic eraser. They will take the worst burn on stuff off your stove, water spots off a glass shower door but still not harm delicate surfaces. You might want to try using one in an inconspicuous place. Just get it wet and lightly rub. If it works, try it on your sink.


----------



## Fahselt4 (Jun 19, 2014)

We had the same problem. Magic Eraser didn't work. Finally, I said to myself it can't look any worse than it does and I took a junior SOS pad to it. It took a while because like you said once the stain is wet it disapears. So I would scrub a bit, wipe and let dry, see where the stains were and scrub again. It is all gone!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This may be lame... if toothpaste caused the stain... then apply toothpaste to the whole bowl and let it do the job. Hey, if ya can't beat 'em join 'em! I bet Colgate Optic White will do the trick. It worked on my teeth.


----------

